# Have you heard of this or made them before?



## Holly Govero

I just learned something very interesting. It is neat. I am just curouis.. Have you made the brown goat cheese? It is not from goats milk. It is from whey becomes like fudge like and it is brown. It is amazing..


----------



## linuxboy

You mean gjetost? Fankhauser has a recipe for it.

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Gjetost/Gjetost.htm


----------



## Holly Govero

Yes that is it.. I just saw that on the TV.. I was shocked.. It is neat to see that!


----------



## Sondra

What a great way to get to use all that whey.


----------



## Ziggy

I have tried it - but it takes way to long for me to make regularly. Several hours to cook down, Ricotta is much faster


----------



## Rose

I ate it when we lived in Norway. Absolutely delicious. :biggrin

Sort of like Cajeta made from whey.


----------



## buckrun

It is a real treat for Squidge- He loves Ski Queen the brand we can get at Whole Foods but the amt of fuel to cook down gallons of whey to a spoonful of sweet stuff that is sposed to be cheese does not work out for me. Cheese is not sposed to be sweet!!! 
He loves it and can have it! We indulge him when we are near a store that has an international cheese section. Otherwise our whey goes to the chickens.
Lee


----------



## Sondra

I would love to try it but don't think I have the patience to cook the stuff down. Saw it being made on TV


----------



## [email protected]

So would this not work using whey from ricotta or vinegar cheese?


----------



## nightskyfarm

The recipe says whey from regular cheese. To me that means a rennet curdled cheese. I would think whey from Chevre or cheddar would be fine.


----------



## [email protected]

Well crud. I just made a 4.5 gal batch of chevre. Got 7.75# cheese.  Weird thing...I always reheat the whey and make vinegar cheese, usually get a lb or so. Nada. So I dumped it on the compost pile. This sounds like a fun thing to try on the woodstove in the winter....if I remember it that long. LOL


----------

